# Deerfield Beach Area



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wife and I will be in the Deerfield Beach Area next week.
Coming down on the 24th and leaving Feb 3rd. Scouting around for a place to live.
Plan on bringing some fishing gear with me, we will be fishing the Deerfield Beach Pier and 
surf fishing around the area....beaches and inlets.
What's Biting ????? 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

How was your experience with wife...?


----------

